# Hi there!



## cah2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thought I would introduce myself as I visit this site practically everyday!
I grew up with cats, but am now the proud mom of a beautiful tortie point himalayan baby named Pastina. My husband _used _ to love dogs, but he's a total cat convert - I love it!  
I will post some pictures of her soon.
Nice to be here and to have found the forum!
Cara


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Cat Forum!

I am (im)patiently waiting on the pictures... :wink: 

Mike


----------



## cah2 (Jan 22, 2004)

I will do it tonight as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

cah2 said:


> I will do it tonight as soon as I figure out how!


Look up at the top of the page - see where it says Cat Photos? Click it.

Registered users of the forum have a gallery and you will see a link on the Photos page to your gallery. It's over there (<<<) on the left side. On the right, there is a selection to Upload your pictures.

It is really easy to do.

And take your time, I was just teasin' with you. (Even though I am anxious to see your pics...)

Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cara, Hi! I guess it's about time you came out of hiding! I'm so glad your cat converted your husband. We can love cats and dogs, and most of us do. I'll look forward to your posts. (and typing is even easier than posting pictures!)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Cara - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Cara. I too have a bf who loves cats now. Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## cah2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I will be posting pictures of pastina soon!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello!


----------

